# Irssi and non-latin chars

## Letharion

I'll take this in English since it's probably relevant to all the Scandinavian languages.

When I type either of åäö in irssi, I get a bunch of crap characters instead of the typed char.

Googling reveals a number of these problems, but often they relate to running under screen, which I don't. (I use tmux, but the problem is there with or without the multiplexer)

I currently have this in my config

```
    recode = "yes";

    recode_out_default_charset = "iso-8859-1";
```

 after blindly trying things recommended on google.

----------

## Letharion

If I run irssi as root, it works, but I have no idea why that is.

----------

## kallamej

Fungerar för mig med defaultinställningar bara terminalen och fonten har stöd för tecknen. Höll länge emot men använder numera UTF-8 överallt.

----------

## Letharion

Även om jag förstår att olika teckentabeller kan innehålla olika tecken, är jag faktiskt inte helt säker på vad det innebär att "använda UTF-8 överallt".

Jag har  uppdaterat min locale så att för både root och min användare ser det ut så här:

```
$ locale

LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Därefter startar jag om irssi, men det gjorde inte så mycket skillnad. För användaren ser det lika fel ut, och för root blir åäö ??? istället.

Däremot så ser jag fel på åäö i bash nu:

```
$ su -

LÃ¶senord: 
```

Att jag inte såg dom tidigare beror väl troligen på att det var engelska förut.

----------

## kallamej

 *Letharion wrote:*   

> Däremot så ser jag fel på åäö i bash nu:
> 
> ```
> $ su -
> 
> ...

 

Det här är ett typexempel på UTF-8 tolkat som ISO-8859-1. Således är din locale UTF-8, men din terminal är det inte.

Har du UNICODE="yes" i /etc/rc.conf? Förut behövde man till exempel köra uxterm istället för xterm för att få UTF-8 att fungera. I gnome-terminal kan man ställa in teckenkodningen.

----------

## Letharion

Testade på en annan dator, och där funkade allt plötsligt. Visade sig att Konsole var instället på UTF-8 på den ena, och ISO-8859-1 på den andra. Tack så mycket för hjälpen  :Smile: 

----------

